# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Al ÖzkÖk'Ö Vur Rte'ye

## atoybil

AL üZKüK'ü VUR RTE'YE


Arslan Bulut diyor ki: 'Türkiye'nin bağımsızlığını bir üst kuruluşa, yani Avrupa Birliği'ne terk etmeyi, Atatürk vizyonu olarak sunmak, Genelkurmay Başkanı'na hiç yakışmıyor!' 

Bizde diyoruz ki; Başkomutanlık gibi önemli bir makamı işgal eden üzkök'e; Türk Ordusunu pasifize etme görevi verilmiştir. 


İlla ki elde belge olması gerekmez. Belge; böyle bir makamın kötüye kullanılmasıdır. Türkiye bu durumda iken, ihanetlere sessiz kalınması, hatta destek çıkılmasıdır. üzkök'ün hal ve hareketlerindeki bozukluk; içinin dışa vurmasıdır. Masonluğunun yansımasından başka bir şey değildir. 

Bunları millete şikayet etmek elbette önemlidir. Fakat, şımaran bu hainlere bir ders vermenin zamanı çoktan gelmiş ve geçmektedir. Sırtlarını Türkiye'deki masonik sisteme, yahudi güdümlü ABD'ye dayayanlar, karşılarındaki insanların devamlı sızlandığını, hiç bir faaliyete geçmediğini gördükçe, ihanetlerinde sınır tanımamakta, Türk Milliyetçilerini kaale almamaktadırlar. şu halde bunlara 'dur!' demek gerekir. Onlara verilecek en güzel cevap, önce ferdi, sonra Milletçe olmalıdır! İhanetlerinin bedeli mutlaka ödettirilmelidir! Eninde sonunda ödettirilecektir de! Bundan kimsenin şüphesi olmasın! Kimse Türk Milleti ile dalga geçemez! İhanetin içinde böylesine şımaramaz! 

* * * Arslan Bulut'un yazısı * * * 

Hilmi üzkök''ün doğruları ve yanlışları! 

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök''ün, 30 Ağustos Zafer Bayramı dolayısıyla yayınladığı mesaj, çok önemli ve değerli tespitlerin yanında, Türkiye''nin son yıllarda yaşadığı sorunların büyük kısmının nasıl, nereden ve hangi yanlış değerlendirmelerden kaynaklandığını göstermesi bakımından da bir belge niteliğindeydi! 

*** 

üzkök''ün, toplumsal güveni artıracak ve istikrarı kalıcı hale getirecek çözümün, Anayasa''nın ''''değiştirilemeyecek hükümleri'''' olarak sayılan maddelerine sıkı sıkıya bağlılıktan geçtiğini belirterek, çıkış yolunu, Atatürkçü Düşünce Sistemi''nin toplumu düşünsel anlamda sürekli diri kılma, zor anlarda kendi gücünün farkına varma ve özgüvenini yüksek tutmasında gördüğünü belirtmesi fevkalade yerindedir. 

üzkök''ün bugün Türkiye''yi bekleyen en büyük tehlikelerden birinin de içeriden ve dışarıdan maksatlı olarak yapılan menfi psikolojik harekat uygulamalarının toplumu yozlaştırıcı, ayrıştırıcı ve ümitsizleştirici sonuçları olduğunu belirtmesi ve ''''Unutmayalım ki benzer uygulamalar 83 yıl önce de vardı ve hedef yine ulusa güç veren temel değerlerdi. Ancak, 83 yıl önceki kadro, ülkü birliğini sağlayıp, farklılıkları bir yana koyarak mükemmel bir ekip çalışması sergileyerek ve doğru hedefe kilitlenerek bu psikolojik saldırıları tümüyle etkisiz kılmıştı. O kadro, o günlerde karşılaşılan sorunlar için soğukkanlı, akılcı ve her ihtimali inceden inceye düşünerek çözümler üretmişti ve özellikle halkı o günkü kısıtlı haberleşme ortamına rağmen, sürekli bilgilendirerek, çözümleri halkla birlikte uygulamıştı" tespiti de konunun can damarıdır. 

Demek ki bugünkü sorunların temel sebebi, bugünkü kadroların ülkü birliğini sağlayamaması, doğru hedefe kilitlenememesidir! 

Peki, Türkiye''yi yönetenler ve aydınlar, doğru hedefe kilitlenemediyse, bunda üzkök''ün bir sorumluluğu yok mu? 

*** 

Bakınız, üzkök, "Ulusu sürekli dinamik tutan, geri kalmışlıktan kurtaran ve bölgesinde çok farklı bir konuma taşıyan ana itici gücün, Büyük Atatürk tarafından ulusa verilen "üağdaş Medeniyetler Seviyesine Ulaşma" vizyonu olduğunu öne sürdükten sonra, ''''Atatürk bu vizyonu, ulusa bilinçli olarak vermiştir. Atatürk, geri kalmışlığın, maddi ve manevi çöküntünün içinden çekip çıkardığı ulus için geriye dönüşü olmayacak yegane istikametin ''çağdaş medeniyet'' olduğunu düşünmüştür. Bu vizyon sayesindedir ki Türk ulusu, karanlık cereyanların etkisinden sıyrılarak bugünlere ulaşabilmiştir. Bugünkü AB''ye üyelik hedefimiz de esasen bu vizyonun bir aşamasıdır. AB üyeliğini, Ulu ünder Atatürk''ün bizlere vermiş olduğu ''Türkiye''yi çağdaş uygarlığın ilerisine taşıma hedefi'' için önemli bir araç olarak görmekteyiz" diyor! 

İşte ülkü ve hedef birliğinden kopma, temelinden yanlış olan bu değerlendirme ile başlıyor. 

*** 

Harp Akademileri tarafından 1996 yılında basılan ve bana da dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İsmail Hakkı Karadayı''nın talimatıyla gönderilen, Emekli Dr. Topçu Kurmay Albay Tahir Kumkale''nin "Neden Atatürkçülük, Nasıl Atatürkçülük" kitabında, Atatürk''ün sözlerinin çarpıtılmasına dair bir örnek verilir: 

"Atatürk''ün 1932 yılında söylediği ve Türk Milleti''ne hedef olarak gösterdiği söz aynen; ''Türk kültürünü muasır medeniyet seviyesinin üzerine çıkartacağız'' şeklindedir. Bu hedefe ulaşmak zaman ister. O halde ne yapalım. Atatürk''ün sözünü değiştirelim ve şu hale getirelim; 
''Türkiye''yi çağdaş uygarlık seviyesinin üzerine çıkaracağız'' 
Ne değişiklik oldu? 
Türk kültürü yerini, Türkiye aldı." 

*** 

Demek ki, "Türk kültürünü muasır medeniyet seviyesinin üzerine çıkartacağız" hedefi, sadece üzkök tarafından değil, pek çok aydın tarafından da "üağdaş Medeniyetler Seviyesine Ulaşma vizyonu" olarak sunulunca, Avrupa Birliği''ne girmek de Atatürk''ün vizyonu olarak algılanabiliyor! 

Bu, Atatürk''e yapılmış en büyük haksızlıktır ve Atatürkçülükle hiçbir ilgisi yoktur! 

İşte bugün Avrupa Birliği baskısı ile çok büyük sorunlar yaşıyorsak, sebebi Atatürk''ün hedefleri ile bugünkü kadroların hedefleri arasındaki uyumsuzluktur! 

*** 

Mustafa Kemal Paşa, 6 Mart 1922''de TBMM''de yapmış olduğu konuşmada, üzkök''ün aksine şöyle diyordu: 

"Efendiler! Avrupa''nın bütün ilerlemesine, yükselmesine ve medenileşmesine karşılık Türkiye tam tersine gerilemiş ve düşüş vadisine yuvarlanmıştır. 

Artık vaziyeti düzeltmek için mutlaka Avrupa''dan nasihat almak, bütün işleri Avrupa''nın emellerine göre yapmak, bütün dersleri Avrupa''dan almak gibi birtakım zihniyetler belirdi. Halbuki hangi istiklal bağımsızlık vardır ki, ecnebilerin nasihatleri ile, ecnebilerin planları ile yükselebilsin? Tarih böyle bir hadiseyi kaydetmemiştir." 

Türkiye''nin bağımsızlığını bir üst kuruluşa, yani Avrupa Birliği''ne terk etmeyi, Atatürk vizyonu olarak sunmak, Genelkurmay Başkanı''na hiç yakışmıyor! 

Arslan Bulut, 27 Ağustos 2005, Yeniçağ

----------


## bozok

Küstah ABD Büyükelçiliğine şükranlarını İleten üzkök   

*Açık İstihbarat üzel 
10.11.2007


Kanaltürk programında yayınlanan Ceviz Kabuğu programında eski Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök'ün küstah ABD Büyükelçiliği ile ilişkilerinin bir boyutu daha  deşifre edildi. 

Medyada yayınlanan röportajında, "PKK'lıların stratejik derinliğinden"  sözettiği ve "adamların orduevleri, karargahları yok ki gidip rahatça vuralım" mealinde cümlelerle askeri dehasını ortaya koyan üzkök'ün bu sözlerinin masaya yatırıldığı noktada program konuklarıdan, eski AKP milletvekili Turhan üömez geçmişte yaşadığı bir olayı anlattı.  

Irak'ın kuzeyinde 5 güvenlik görevlisinin şehit edildiği günlerde; milletvekili olarak çok sert bir basın toplantısı düzenleyip, ABD'yi eleştirdiğini hatırlatan üömez  bunun üzerine ABD Büyükelçiliğinden diplomatların kendisini ziyaret ederek bu basın toplantısından duydukları rahatsızlığı dile getirdiklerini söyledi. 

Bunun üzerine üömez; 

"sizde bir senatör basın toplantısı düzenlese ve bundan sonra bu basın toplantısından rahatsızlıklarını dile getirmek üzere kendisini Türk Büyükelçiliği'nin diplomatları ziyaret etse siz ne yaparsanız ben de sizi onu yapıyorum ve sizi kapı dışına davet ediyorum"
dediğini anlattı. 

üömez bu ziyaret konusunda kendisini en çok şaşırtan anın ise o noktada yaşandığını belirtti ve ABD'li diplomatların odayı terkederken  kendisine; 

"Siz bu konuda bize kızıyorsunuz ama sizin Genelkurmay Başkanınız bize özel bir teşekkür mektubu yazarak güvenlik görevlilerinin cenazelerinin sınıra kadar getirilmeleri konusunda yardımlarımızdan dolayı bize şükranlarını iletti" dediklerini izleyicilere aktardı. 

Askerinin başına çuval geçiren ABD'nin büyükelçisini, çuval geçirme olayından tam iki gün sonra kabul edip, gülümseyerek kameralara poz vermekte sakınca görmeyen, entellektüel asker olma iddiasındaki Hilmi üzkök'ün AB-D'ye şükran duyan psikolojisinin boyutları ve Türkiye'yi tehdit eden temel güçleri bile okumaktan uzak askeri dehasının derinliği bir kez daha gözler önüne serildi.*

----------

